# For Sale - ABU 6500 C3 CT Green 2 of 2



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

See my preliminary post for details .. as per forum rules. This is spoken for by Thor and MjKeith
If they bail then they are for sale ..


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

lemme know how to pay 

John (Thorhammer)


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

Ditto. Count me in; however you want me to pay. 
Thank you.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Thorhammer said:


> lemme know how to pay
> 
> John (Thorhammer)





Mjkeith13 said:


> Ditto. Count me in; however you want me to pay.
> Thank you.


Messages Sent Many Thanks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

*SOLD*


----------

